# Punta logica con display 7 segmentos



## OLIVER8520 (Mar 15, 2009)

porfavor necesito el plano para hacer una punta logica que lea cmos y ttl con un display 7 segmentos les quedare muy agradecido cual quier ayuda es necesaria.

muchas gracias por su atensión


----------



## pablofer (Ago 12, 2009)

hola oliver 8520, estababuscando puntas logicas en el foro y en el internet, al ver tu pregunta te puedo colavorar con las puntas logicas que consegui espero que te sirvan probe 2 y funcionan muy bien y son sencillas solo que no hize el pcb pero no es nada del otro mundo adios 
atteablito


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 12, 2009)

una precunta (tal ves boludA) q te indica el display?


----------



## pablofer (Ago 13, 2009)

jajajajajajajaja  buena pregunta me olvide decirles que el display mara 1 para estado logico alto y cero para bajo y para otros estados no me acuerdo  bueno estoy haciendo el pcb luego les mando las fotos del motaje para que vean chau 
atte pablito


----------



## cristia parra (May 25, 2010)

que buenos apunte se encuentrana en este grupo agradesco su colaboracion y espero serles de utilidad en un futuro.


----------



## making85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Buenas Olver8520, mi aporte es: En el plano No.3 que subiste con display tienes unos transistores BD557 y BD549 pues esas referencias no existen mas son BC557 y BC549 respectivamente. 
Revisa mejor para una próxima ocasión.


----------



## klementine (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola, una pregunta acerca del tercer diagrama, cuantos estados marca
es yo  estoy haciendo una sonda que marca Low,High, Pulse y me deme marcar un O cuando tenga voltajes que no se consideren ni altos ni bajos, todo lo primero lo tengo pero tengo problemas sabes como hacer esa parte? Y otra cosa tienes el pCB del tercer diagrama...


----------

